
Github is down - sazpaz
https://status.github.com/####
======
lukashed
This has probably been asked in one of the hundreds "GitHub is down" posts in
the last few months, but what are the alternatives (apart from bitbucket)?

~~~
adamnemecek
I think that some people use GitLab to host their own Github clones. It's
debatable whether that's a viable alternative.

~~~
wldlyinaccurate
I used GitLab with a small team for a while and found it to be adequate. It
never quite felt as good as GitHub and was missing a few trivial features
(although I can't remember any right now) but overall it was a pretty good
experience.

------
lukashed
They seem to cheat with their "Mean Web Response Time". As you can see in the
graph, at the time the App Server Availability is down to 0, the Response Time
is also 0, where it should be ∞, or at least the timeout time. This would
reflect the real mean response time, or am I wrong?

Edit: It was just one spike that went down to 0, directly after it there's a
higher spike. (It didn't change the mean response time of 113ms, though)

------
aroman
Looks like another DoS attack:

"0:18 UTC GitHub.com is recovering at this time from a DoS attack. We're
continuing to monitor things and will provide further updates as the situation
develops."

Is there really no way to protect from these attacks!?

~~~
Negitivefrags
There is a way. Have more bandwidth then your attacker.

DDoS protection services exist that forward the good traffic on to you, and
they do this by having excessively large amounts of bandwidth. They also cost
obscene amounts of money.

~~~
remosi
Google has a little known service that does DDoS mitigation for you (amongst
other things) called PageSpeed service[1], which is (currently) free[2]. They
also do various optimisations for your site, and support things like caching,
SPDY and IPv6.

(disclaimer: I'm a google employee, but not on the page speed service).

[1]
[https://developers.google.com/speed/pagespeed/service/faq#mo...](https://developers.google.com/speed/pagespeed/service/faq#modpagespeed_vs_pss)

[2]
[https://developers.google.com/speed/pagespeed/service/pricin...](https://developers.google.com/speed/pagespeed/service/pricing)

------
AznHisoka
So the one time i decided to deploy my code to production.. Github goes down?
What gives?!

~~~
VierScar
Thanks a lot AznHisoka - you broke GitHub!

------
AYBABTME
{{quotePraisingDVCS}}

------
oakaz
Who is making DDos attacks to Github ? and why?

~~~
coolsunglasses
1\. Dunno.

2\. Usually blackmail.

------
leishulang
and .... it's up now

~~~
talklittle
On and off, maybe. I can't reach any repository pages.

